# QI - Why is Alan Davies on every week?



## no-no (May 8, 2008)

Is he a team captain? Is he best chums with Stephen Fry? Is the show all his idea?

For a while I thought it was loser stays on....


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 8, 2008)

It's a gimmick.

I can never decide whether I like his dopey hairy slightly pathetic persona or not. I'm on the fence.


----------



## Epico (May 8, 2008)

I think he's meant to be resident idiot-savant to act as a balance for all-round brainbox Stephen Fry.


----------



## no-no (May 8, 2008)

I can't make up my mind about him either, can they not find another clown?


----------



## TheDave (May 8, 2008)

I think he's the dullard to Stephen Fry's genius, I don't mind it really. They work quite well together.


----------



## The Groke (May 8, 2008)

I like him just fine.

I will forgive him most things as I love his "" from the Urban Trauma stand-up video.





Non cat lovers need not apply.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 8, 2008)

I think he's a twat.


----------



## Jografer (May 8, 2008)

.. they balance each other, it works imho..

... but why is it on TV, seems to be classic R4 material..


----------



## quimcunx (May 8, 2008)

I like 'im.


----------



## unusual_solid (May 8, 2008)

what is wrong with the bloke  seems like a decent guy who plays his part ok. seems to me he would be just the same if you met him in the street or a pub as that which you see on the box which is probably more than you can say for some celebs. alan davies gets a :thumbup:


----------



## El Sueno (May 8, 2008)

I hate the way every time he makes a shit joke, which is most of the time he opens his mouth, he spends the next minute or so desperately trying to milk it for all its worth by miming it out for everyone, as if he has to cater for the deaf or something. Mention a fishing rod and he'll be happy for hours, miming the struggle and eventual horror as he pulls a boot off the end of it and finds it too tough to eat.


----------



## Dandred (May 8, 2008)

I like Q.I. but I think Allan is a twat.


----------



## El Sueno (May 8, 2008)

And he bit someone's ear lately, why was there no fall-out from that incident? If that were a footballer you'd all be up in arms.


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

I like Alan on QI.
I think the dynamic between him and Stephen works well.

Don't diss QI!! It's perfect telly.


----------



## Augie March (May 8, 2008)

There were originally going to be two regular team captains, Davies and Eddie Izzard (who's in the first show). But Izzard buggered off to America and they didn't bother to replace him.

I think Davies is alright, but it's always Rich Hall, Sean Lock and Fry himself that make the show for me.


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

I like Bill Bailey on it too.


----------



## unusual_solid (May 8, 2008)

Rich Hall looks like he might kick off at any second and Bill Bailey are class.


----------



## Augie March (May 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I like Bill Bailey on it too.



Oops. Forgot him. 

I'd wish Dylan Moran would do the show too, reckon he'd be ace on it.


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

Ooh he would.

I want David Tennant on it. But that's for other... reasons.


----------



## Roadkill (May 8, 2008)

zoooo said:


> I like Bill Bailey on it too.



Yes, he's usually good, isn't he?

I quite like Alan Davies on QI.  He's a good foil for Stephen Fry.


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

I'm not so keen on erm... that beardy bloke that looks like a potato. 

Rory Mcgrath!

And the other one.... 
They're both swotty know-it-alls. Who keep answering the questions properly instead of doing jokes first.
Silly boys.


----------



## Augie March (May 8, 2008)

Reckon he'd be brilliant on the show too. 

Or even (dare I say it) a potential host should Fry ever leave...


----------



## zoooo (May 8, 2008)

DON'T SAY THAT!

He would be a great guest though.


----------



## Looby (May 8, 2008)

Apparently Alan Davies is a complete cunt irl.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 8, 2008)

As long as Jeremy Clarkson is never on again they can fill those four chairs with whoever they like afaic*

*probably doomed attempt to introduce a u75 acronym for 'as far as I'm concerned'


----------



## Looby (May 9, 2008)

SpookyFrank said:


> *probably doomed attempt to introduce a u75 acronym for 'as far as I'm concerned'



Sorry to burst your bubble Spooky but that's not new.


----------



## Chz (May 9, 2008)

From Wikipedia (ie: true or not? you decide!)

When it was decided that the show would air on television, Michael Palin was offered the job of chairman with Fry and Davies as captains of "clever" and "stupid" teams respectively. However, when Palin decided not to take the job, Fry stepped in, making Davies the only regular panellist, thus changing the entire format of the show.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (May 9, 2008)

*Seperated at birth?*

Rich Hall:








Moe Syzlak:


----------



## albionism (May 10, 2008)

Rich Hall is great. Did i read somewhere that Alan Davies bit a homeless persons ear whilst drunk?


----------



## albionism (May 10, 2008)

oh yeah, i did
http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/news/...eless man's ear in drunken attack'/article.do


----------



## Vintage Paw (May 10, 2008)

Swarfega said:


> I like him just fine.
> 
> I will forgive him most things as I love his "" from the Urban Trauma stand-up video.
> 
> ...



Ah, I like that too. Why do I think he's a vegimatariun? That clearly makes him made of win*

I like Sean Lock, Bill Bailey, Rich Hall when they're on. That Sessions bloke pisses me off. And McGrath.











*I'm ignoring the Hitler factor in this argument.


----------

